# Do these mysterious stones mark the site of the Garden of Eden?



## Blake Bowden (Mar 2, 2009)

Garden of Eden? Far stretch but cool article...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-mysterious-stones-mark-site-Garden-Eden.html


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought the garden of eden was somewhere in Iraq, between the eupharates and the tigris rivers.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 2, 2009)

If so where are the Angels?


----------



## RJS (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool article!


----------

